# Prawns



## Cornflake789

Started out fishing at NAS and got bored very quickly due to a non-existent bite so switched gears a bit and caught a bunch of prawns that I turned into a delicious bisque. Still a very nice day out despite the slow fishing


----------



## devinsdad

OK- So I am not familiar with prawns. I know the exact area you were at and that looks like a large brown shrimp. I know a prawn is a large member of the shrimp family, but how is the taste?


----------



## Lexcore

Man you have NAS down Pack! :thumbup::yes::thumbsup: Is there any place on NAS you don't know where to fish at?


----------



## Cornflake789

devinsdad said:


> OK- So I am not familiar with prawns. I know the exact area you were at and that looks like a large brown shrimp. I know a prawn is a large member of the shrimp family, but how is the taste?


They were absolutely delicious! I boiled down a fish stock using old bay, salt, and mullet fillets then added it to a pan with a lot of butter and garlic where i lightly sauteed the shrimp then added milk and flour and let it condenses. A little bit more old bay, salt, and pepper and its at perfection.


----------



## LITECATCH

I thought prawns were fresh water shrimp.


----------



## sunsetter

*Prawns vs. shrimp*

Prawns are both salt water and fresh water. They also can be small just as shrimp can be large. They are often talked about interchangeably. When talking about their differences you look at the gills, side plates and how they carry their eggs. Taste is similar and often people don't now if they are eating a shrimp or a prawn.


----------



## 82whaler

What is that in the second picture?


----------



## Cornflake789

One of the claws from the bigger shrimp


----------



## weedline

nice catch i grew up in the big bend and have lived in ft walton 14 years now i have never seen those are they common or just in 1 area not asking for your spot i cant get on there anyway but any ideas where i might find some or even what species they are how big are they thanks


----------



## oysterman

Dagummm, nice! :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom

*Durn near looks like a crawfish to this mud bug eating fool.

PS: I heard the season has started already, small and costly now, but it is going to be a great year*


----------



## Cornflake789

weedline said:


> nice catch i grew up in the big bend and have lived in ft walton 14 years now i have never seen those are they common or just in 1 area not asking for your spot i cant get on there anyway but any ideas where i might find some or even what species they are how big are they thanks


As far as common goes I'm not sure cause I have only ever caught them there so I don't know. I caught them in a creek that is saltwater at high tide and fresh at low tide, It usually has a pretty brackish composition and is full of finger mullet, crabs, and killifish. I got them in a deep pool about 1/6 of a mile from the bay.


----------



## weedline

thats why i thought it was wiered i catch flounder bait in areas like that this time of the year all over in brakish caught a few shrimp before fall but never a prawn and those are prawns


----------



## h2o4u

BananaTom said:


> *Durn near looks like a crawfish to this mud bug eating fool.*
> 
> *PS: I heard the season has started already, small and costly now, but it is going to be a great year*


I'll second that.


----------



## Cornflake789

Crawfish 









Prawn


----------



## CreekLifeFL

Whats the method of "catching" them? Wonder if its possible to catch them over here in Panama City
http://boundaryinterfaces.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/269218_597971223564713_164533365_n.jpg


----------



## Cornflake789

CreekLifeFL said:


> Whats the method of "catching" them? Wonder if its possible to catch them over here in Panama City
> http://boundaryinterfaces.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/269218_597971223564713_164533365_n.jpg


Got them in the cast net by retrieving it really slowly and scraping up all the gunk from the bottom


----------



## flounderslayerman

I know that spot. Never seen prawns around here before.


----------



## Gitzit

I can't see the pics.....not sure why.


----------



## k-p

I've grown up around here and never seen those before. Seen some other cool things around here but never heard about them. Thanks for sharing. Did you try eating the tails on them?


----------



## KingCrab

BananaTom said:


> *Durn near looks like a crawfish to this mud bug eating fool.
> 
> PS: I heard the season has started already, small and costly now, but it is going to be a great year*


yep ! Looks like crawdaddy's. I seen then in all the freshwater drainage areas. They are even in the drains for storm water run off. Seen them crawling in the parking lots after heavy rains.


----------



## weedline

u people are stupid those are prawns they look no more like a crawfish than a shrimp and yes i love crawfish to but look u can tell its a different animal


----------



## 153 Large fish

Could you see them or just blind net casting?


----------



## KingCrab

There are Crawfish on Nas . Don't know about Prawns.


----------



## jetajockey

These prawns are part of the Macrobrachium genus and are chiefly tropical, but are also found along the gulf coast. They can reportedly get up to a couple of pounds depending on species and the ones native to this area are primarily in brackish waters, as it is a necessity for their larval development. 

There are some aquaculturists that are raising these for food, I know of a few places here in Florida and one in Texas for sure. They use the Macrobrachium rosenbergii species. I considered trying to breed them at one point in my greenhouse but I ended up deciding that I wouldn't be able to adequately house a breeding population.

photo from google


----------



## MCNABB51BOI

looking at where you caught yours i think i have a couple of places that may be good habitat ,,,, how do you catch these traps , nets , i would love to try to catch them just to try .


----------



## TipTopTimmy

This is the only prawn I'm aware of in FL. I'm sure a more in depth google research session may prove otherwise but the FWC is on the look out for Asian tiger prawns

http://m.myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2011/october/04/giant-tiger-prawn/


----------



## Cornflake789

TipTopTimmy said:


> This is the only prawn I'm aware of in FL. I'm sure a more in depth google research session may prove otherwise but the FWC is on the look out for Asian tiger prawns
> 
> http://m.myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2011/october/04/giant-tiger-prawn/


Thats exactly what they were.... Same design and color


----------



## Cornflake789

I have a few other photos to prove it, there is a pretty sizeable population of them in the Creek next to the coast guard station


----------

